# Jo's Odd Shoes



## Jo O'Callaghan (Jan 4, 2018)

Thank you for welcoming me into the group.

I thought that my Facebook Group maybe of interest to some of you. 

I set up Jo's Odd Shoes about 9 months ago because I could only wear 1 shoe and I had lots of odd shoes to share with other people. It turns out I'm not the only person in this situation and there are lots of us around. It means that if we buy a pair of shoes the odd can go on the group and be given to someone who needs it. 

All we ask for is the postage that it costs to send the shoe  (normally £2.90 second class post). 

If you would like to join us our Facebook group is 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1137501236377047/

Many Thanks for your interest

Jo


----------



## Northerner (Jan 4, 2018)

Sounds like a great idea Jo, I wish you success


----------



## Flower (Jan 4, 2018)

Hello and welcome Jo, that sounds like a fabulous idea . 

I haven't been able to wear a pair of shoes for about 20 years and have numerous brand new single shoes sitting in the cupboard with the labels still on. I have thought about how I could give them away but haven't found anywhere.

I'm not on Facebook but wish you well with your scheme


----------



## Grogg1 (Jan 4, 2018)

Jo O'Callaghan said:


> Thank you for welcoming me into the group.
> 
> I thought that my Facebook Group maybe of interest to some of you.
> 
> ...


Do you include Children's shoes as my great niece requires two pairs of shoes every few months as she has a leg brace


----------

